# Hood on 04 goat



## clown_luv (Feb 29, 2012)

Quick question sorry if it has been answered before. Will a 05 or 06 hood from a gto fit on my 04 gto?

Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

yes it will, they're the same car


----------



## clown_luv (Feb 29, 2012)

Looks like I know what I'm buying after this radiator thank you 

Sent from my SGH-I777 using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

No criticism as this may be exactly what you want but be aware that cars will be passing you that spent the money on parts that went go instead of pose.


----------



## Dudeman (Jun 6, 2012)

*Hood replacement*

If your changing you hood so you have scoops, beware of the fiberglass versions, I put one on mine, and over 90mph it would start to lift, I considered hood pins but could not find a good mounting point, I was afraid to go over 100mph. I finally readjusted it down so it was very tight, as a result the gaps were not perfect, but it did eliminate most of the lifting in the corners.

It looks like your going with a real hood off a later model, this is a much better idea and will probably look better once finished anyway

good luck


----------



## gregg5 (Aug 29, 2010)

That's good info Dudeman, thanks.


----------

